# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần Cứng|Driver >  Xin hướng dẫn cách cài driver cho may Acer Aspire 5742

## 4B1601

chào cả nhà, mình có máy acer aspire 5742,khi mua thì họ cho mình đĩa driver. mình thấy có rất nhiều phần,không biết nên cài những phần nào,những driver nào cho phù hợp nữa . bạn nào biết thì chỉ mình với . cám ơn nhiều nha!!!

----------


## blogsieutoc

bạn vào device manager, sàu đó bạn thấy driver nào bị vàng thì update, và đường dẫn đưa tới disk driver đó, lúc này hệ thống sẽ tự tìm driver phù hợp thôi

----------


## thuhongnt

nhưng nếu có nhiều loại driver cho một phần thì chọn như thế nào cơ?
ý mình là chọn cài drive ,bởi vì có rất nhiều drive cùng loại mà. hơn nữa có những drive không cần thiết hay không hợp làm cho máy tính chậm ddi nhiều.
mình cài win7 utilimate 32bit
cám ơn nhiều nha!!!

----------


## stevey

*friv - friv friv - friv games - friv games online*

thanks bot:emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh::e  mlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaug  h::emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh::emlaugh::em  laugh::emlaugh:

----------

